# Another one from Germany



## Ingo Nugel (Mar 3, 2006)

Hello everybody,

following a recommendation of our good friend and colleague Alex Pfeffer I visited this forum a few days ago and I must say I am really enjoying the topics I have read so far. 

Just a brief introduction:
My brother and me are composers/sounddesigners from Germany who have mainly worked in the game music sector for about 7 years. Apart from gigs for Electronic Arts, Ubisoft and Blue Byte we created music and sfx for two CGI-short films, called "Dronez" and "Bokksakk".

We have just finished our share of music (30 minutes of a whole of 90 minutes; Alex did another 30 minutes as far as I know) for the game "Darkstar One", which is developed by Ascaron ("Sacred") and will be published by Ubisoft in May, 2006. The game is a "space action adventure with some role-playing elements", perhaps comparable to "Freelancer". I am going to post some music in the next weeks.

If you want to take a listen to some of our earlier productions, you might like to check out our homepage.

Cheers from Dortmund!

Ingo


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey Ingo - welcome to VI - great to see you here - small world!
Have yet to hear anyone integrate Nu-Metal with orch film-score as well as you guys.

So how can you stand working with your family all day - I go crazy after 10mins of my brothers company!

Ian


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 3, 2006)

Well Ian - he does share your gene pool :twisted: 

Anyway hi, Ingo - welcome


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Mar 3, 2006)

yeah but my bro's a drummer and you know what those types are like 

hey Ingo you should definitely post that combat loop track you sent me recently - awesome stuff.

Ian


----------



## ComposerDude (Mar 3, 2006)

Ingo, welcome to VI!

-Peter


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to VI Ingo! Enjoy yourself here


----------



## michel (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Ingo


Welcome to V.I. Control!

[schild=11 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]I am another one from Germany, too.[/schild]

_Michael_


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey Babe 

welcome to VI ... glad you are joining this big family!


@Ian: i can feel for you, having a drummer as a brother. During my studying time i was living with two drummers for one year and it was driving me nuts when they just pull their sticks out of the pockets and try how it sounds like to play paradiddles on the sofa.

besides that i remember that funny joke.
what has three legs and the asshole on top? the drummers chair :lol:


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Mar 3, 2006)

Ey Ingo,

Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## Thonex (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome. Nice to have you here.

Look forward to hearing your music.... sounds interesting based on what Ian said.

Cheers,

T


----------

